# Other Languages > jQuery >  Problem in Jquery Slide up and Slide down when clicking asp.net button

## Bharathi P

Hi,

In my code, I used jquery slide up and slide down control. It is working perfectly in normal image click.
Initially the Div tag is slide down position (display:none)
I can slide up the Div tag in image click. In that slide up Div tag contain 3 asp.net button like (<asp:button id="btn1" runat="server" /> ... ).
The Slide up div is going to initial position (display:none) when i click the asp.net button. That Slide div should not hide when any asp.net button or any asp link button button click.
 :Thumb: 
Please help me to solve the problem.

Thanks in Advance 

Regards,
Bharathi P

----------

